
China Is Currently Holding 1,600 Teslas at Customs - ilamont
https://www.caixinglobal.com/2019-03-05/china-is-currently-holding-1600-teslas-at-customs-101388002.html
======
CaliforniaKarl
TBH, this isn’t too interesting, at least to me.

In a previous job, I got to know our Import/Export lawyer, who we needed
assistance every time we needed to ship anything technological overseas; it
wasn’t just import headaches on the receiving end, there were also export
headaches on the sending end.

So it doesn’t surprise me if customs took some sample of product, found
inconsistencies, and decided to hold the shipment. Yes it’s annoying and costs
money (I wouldn’t be surprised if they’re paying storage charges), but you
resolve it (cleanly) and move on.

~~~
Scoundreller
The question is how much politics/bribes determine which get sampled, how
thoroughly, “finding” inconsistencies and how holding up gets decided.

For my friends, everything. For my enemies, the law.

~~~
raincom
In the states, we can recast your line thus: "For my friends,
judicial/prosecutorial discretion; for my enemies, the law".

------
dogsgobork
Reportedly already resolved. [https://finance.yahoo.com/news/china-agrees-
solution-tesla-c...](https://finance.yahoo.com/news/china-agrees-solution-
tesla-customs-155625079.html)

~~~
DonHopkins
Did Elon have to take one big thing for the team?

~~~
superhuzza
Fyre reference? I doubt Elon busted out the mouthwash :)

------
cl42
I think it's a solved problem -- "'We have already reached a resolution with
Chinese customs, and we are working closely with them to resume clearance
procedures on these vehicles,' a Tesla spokesperson said in a statement."

From: [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-tesla/china-
agrees-...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-tesla/china-agrees-to-
tesla-remedy-for-model-3-customs-block-source-idUSKCN1QM196)

------
etaioinshrdlu
Tesla must be running low on guanxi. Best to take care of that.

I'm sure Tesla realizes it, but a foreign company just can't protect itself
using the legal system the same way they can in Western society.

This seems to be a continuing source of surprise for US companies...

~~~
diminish
a "foreign" company in a western society isn't much protected neither. this is
an illusion of the native local companies on what jurisdiction to trust and
the dominant media structure.

~~~
sgt
And what do you base that on? The rule of law in western society is usually
well respected by both individuals, government and companies.

There are many cases where large corporations have been defeated by smaller
groups. I am not saying the opposite isn't occasionally true though.

~~~
diminish
"The rule of law in western society is usually well respected by both
individuals, government and companies."

This is an illusion, and a propaganda to self which already has proven wrong
last 20 years. Yet this propaganda surprisingly prevails. That makes me think
the education in western societies, is in some sense totalitarian within a
certain bounds.

With endless cases we know that politics holds the key to rule of law in most
western countries. Rule of law in edge cases is not even valid for the
citizens of that particular country, and it's not at all valid for foreign
individuals and corporations.

~~~
chii
> rule of law in western society is well respected. This is an illusion...

Extraordinary claims need extraordinary evidence.

Most disputes in western society is handled very adequately by law. Some cases
where monied interests somehow slips thru, or cases of bribery. But a majority
of the time, it's treated as a vile crime.

Unlike in countries where in order to do business, you have to establish
"quanxi" (social connections), or outright pay protection money (ala places
like Venezuela).

The fact that a big deal is made by the media when a bribery scandal happens
in western society attests to this fact.

~~~
diminish
"Extraordinary claims need extraordinary evidence."

And where is your evidence to your controversial and extraordinary statements?

~~~
etaioinshrdlu
You use the rhetorical tools of a Russian troll. Not joking.

~~~
diminish
I don't at all think Russians have rule of law neither Chinese. But that self
propaganda still prevailing in some Western circles is annoying.

------
rurban
I'm not sure what I should think of that source. The next article claims that
China will have an artificial sun soon, but forgets to mention that this would
be the ITER in France, and it's a world wide collaboration effort, based on
the Russian Tokomak design (with competing designs being tested in Germany and
USA). Not "China's artificial sun"

------
Tsubasachan
The car industry is extremely messed up. Every country puts massive tariffs on
them and tries to dissuade imports. Protectionism is still very much alive.

~~~
rchaud
Well, yeah. Automotive is a strategic industry in a lot of countries, and
governments pay big money in terms of tax incentives to get automakers to
locate there and hire people. It's a long-term investment, and you don't want
companies pulling out the second there's exchange rate volatility or labour-
related issues.

~~~
tonyedgecombe
Tell that to the current UK government.

------
baybal2
Yet another time I want to tell people that a random Chinese official don't
give fcuk about you or somebody being "an important foreign company"

Reminds me of how a totally noname official in Shenzhen bonded customs zone
detained the entire initial iPhone 5 shipment to US, pretty much just to have
the pleasure seeing Apple China c-levels fly from Beijing and dance around
him, filling every form he had, on a claim of wrong punctuation in original
filling.

~~~
sonnyblarney
This is sad and funny, do you have a source for it by the way?

~~~
baybal2
Just a local hearsay, but as a somebody who dealt with China for entire
career, I can say that it does happen

------
gamblor956
Yet another one of the many failures to execute at Tesla...

They desperately need a Gwynne Shotwell in charge of things there before it
all goes to hell.

~~~
imeron
I am not sure Tesla is that much worse than the rest. It’s just you don’t read
about the mishaps of others.

